# Jet Skis on the Trophy Water?



## MERGANZER

Streamside Custom Rod said:


> The Big Waters of the Au Sable is not the place for jet skis! This is a peaceful place for people to trout fish and enjoy the river. A couple times every year some jack ass does this. This section has lots of perfect size rocks for throwing and when someone is destroying the Au Sable it is time to start throwing.


 
Sounds like great advice to those looking to get their tails kicked in!

Ganzer


----------



## abstract_72

awesome.


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Silverexpress said:


> I gather that this will raise the water level. I've not experienced this yet. How fishable will the trophy waters be down to Mckinley? How long does it last? I plan on going up again this Friday.
> 
> Will it show here:
> 
> http://waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/nwis/uv?04136500


8 to 10 days is how long it will last. Here is the article http://oscodaherald.com/detail/8219...der_sort=&content_class=1&sub_type=&town_id=9

No exact date is set but it could happen anytime after the 10th apparently. I just wanted to give the heads up to everyone who is considering fishing there before the end of the season. I'd just call the day before you go.


----------



## Ralph Smith

After the draw down, the salmon action should pick up below foot site. For what salmon are left to return.


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Ralph Smith said:


> After the draw down, the salmon action should pick up below foot site. For what salmon are left to return.


I'm not sure that they would increase the flows much at all the other dams. Would they? I wouldn't even begin to know how to time an increase in flow that far down the line through that many dams.


----------



## Ron Matthews

Ron Matthews said:


> A picture clearly showing-
> a. The mc number
> b. The driver
> c. the infraction
> Turn this into the sheriff and make a complaint, They have to follow it up and resolve.
> A picture is as good as Law enforcement being there, I've asked Them
> 
> *Watercraft*
> [SIZE=-1]*SPECIAL LOCAL WATERCRAFT CONTROLS - IOSCO COUNTY*[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]*AU SABLE RIVER, LOWER PART - R281.735.3 - Slow--no wake speed.*[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-1]3. On the waters of the AuSable river, section 3, 4, and 10, town 23 north, range 9 east, township of AuSable, and sections 33 and 34, town 24 north, range 9 east, township of Oscoda, county of Iosco, state of Michigan, from its mouth at Lake Huron upstream to the Detroit and Mackinaw railroad bridge, a distance of approximately 2½ miles, no operator of any motorboat shall exceed a slow--no wake speed, which means a very slow speed whereby the wake or wash created by the motorboat would be minimal.
> History: Eff. August 14, 1970
> *AU SABLE RIVER - WC-35-88-001 - Slow--no wake speed.*
> It is unlawful for the operator of a vessel to exceed a slow--no wake speed on the waters of the AuSable river from the Detroit and Mackinac Railroad bridge upstream to Foote dam, all being located in sections 35 and 36, T24N, R8E, and sections 31, 32, and 33, T24N, R9E, charter township of Oscoda, Iosco county, state of Michigan.
> History: Eff. October 20, 1988
> 
> 
> It's the same below mio, But it is understood that the entire river is under the same regulation just listed in the different twp. and county ordinances.
> 
> 
> 
> PDF] Au Sable River PlanFile Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat
> and the Au Sable River Natural Rivers Plan the force of law. ...... of watercraft, glass beverage containers, jet ski use, and no wake speed restrictions. ..... Early history of the Au Sable River. Oscoda County News July 16, 1981; ...
> michiganlakes.msue.msu.edu/.../Zorn%20and%20Sendek%202001.pdf - Similar
> by TG Zorn - 2001 - Cited by 2 - Related articles
> 
> http://michiganlakes.msue.msu.edu/Portals/0/docs/Zorn and Sendek 2001.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Law: Specifically for PWCs
> PWC operators must obey additional legal requirements that apply specifically to the operation of personal watercraft on Michigan waters.
> 
> Here's some relevant information-
> 
> A PWC must be operated at "slow, no wake speed" if crossing within 150 feet behind another vessel unless the other vessel is also a PWC.
> You may not operate a PWC within 200 feet of a Great Lakes shoreline unless traveling at "slow, no wake speed" perpendicular to the shoreline.
> You may not operate a PWC in waters less than two feet deep unless you are operating at "slow, no wake speed" or are docking or launching your PWC.
> It is illegal to harass wildlife or disturb aquatic vegetation with your PWC.
> 
> http://www.boat-ed.com/mi/handbook/oper.htm
> 
> http://www.boat-ed.com/mi/handbook/ethics.htm#env


----------



## Troutlord1

swampbuck said:


> Heres a shocking revelation........The trout guys DO NOT own or control the Ausable.


Thats true but trout groups do alot of things to help improve the river like bank restoration to prevent erosion,tree drops, clean ups (as do some canoe liveries) to make the river better for ALL users!!If indeed there is a no wake rule, some of the work these groups do could be undone by a few bad apples ripping up and down the river!

oh btw thanks Wildcat for the heads up on the dam release! Gonna have to find a few alternate options to fish it it happens!!


----------



## friZZleFry419

let it go boys.


----------



## Ron Matthews

*DNR, Local Law Enforcement Agencies to Step Up Patrols on AuSable River* *Contact: * [SIZE=-1]Jean Davis 989-275-5151[/SIZE] 
*Agency:* [SIZE=-1]Natural Resources[/SIZE] 


[SIZE=-1]Aug. 4, 2009 
A spike in complaints about marine safety, resource damage, littering, drug and alcohol use and disorderly conduct on the AuSable River will result in increased law enforcement patrols of the river for the remainder of the summer, the Department of Natural Resources said today. 
DNR conservation officers will partner with local law enforcement agencies to increase patrols to address violations on the AuSable. Multi-agency patrols on various stretches of the river will be in effect through the rest of the summer season to protect resources and provide public safety, said DNR Law Enforcement Division Chief Gary Hagler. 
"Observations from law enforcement officers of disorderly behavior and resource damage, coupled with an increase in complaints from the public about violations occurring on the AuSable, have prompted us to beef up our patrols on the river," said Hagler. "We want everyone to have a safe and enjoyable experience on one of Michigan's favorite rivers, and we are asking the public to cooperate by obeying marine safety laws and being more courteous to others who are out enjoying the river too." 
The AuSable, famed for its blue ribbon trout fishery, also attracts many canoers, kayakers, tubing enthusiasts and boaters in the summer months. 
Boaters are encouraged to operate safely, follow the rules and have minimal impact on the resources, Hagler said. Citizens who witness illegal activity on the river are encouraged to call 911 or the DNR's Report All Poaching Hotline at 800-292-7800. 
For more information about safe recreation on the AuSable River, contact the DNR at (989) 275-5151 or the U.S. Forest Service's Mio Ranger District Office at (989) 826-3252. 
_The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources 
for current and future generations._[SIZE=+1]*Great Lakes, Great Times, Great Outdoors*[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Kelly Neuman

Jet skies have no business in that section of river. Pelting them with few rocks will get the point across!


----------



## Troutlord1

Well. my view is this.... I am going up this Sat thru Monday and driving some 200 miles to enjoy some time on the water and it is indeed no wake and a few yahoo's are blasting by on jet ski's and if it is illegal,I
have my camera and my phone so I will call. I am there to enjoy myself and I wont let some idiots ruin my trip.


----------



## Ron Matthews

Hey Man, Have Fun!!


----------



## Troutlord1

Thanks Ron,we will have a good time!!


----------



## turtlehead

Although I wish the trout fisherman controlled the river, I realized long ago that that isn't going to happen. But this goes a little beyond the old trout guys vs. canoes/tubes argument.

It would seem that these guys were "breaking the law" if they indeed were creating a wake down there. Hopefully the COs will ticket a few of these guys at some point and put an end to it. It is no place for jet skis.

I wouldn't worry Troutlord, most of the yahoos will be gone now that Labor Day has passed. 

As for the draw down, I would think that it would be good for streamer fishing. It might make it a little tough for the river cleanup this weekend though. But I'll be at Gates doing a stretch on the South Branch.


----------



## Troutlord1

I am not too worried about the crowds Turtlehead, but the damn dam has me a bit concerned :lol: but its not like there are not other places to fish near by :lol:


----------



## Hackman

I know a guide who operates on the Au Sable, should I go up to him and tell him he has no right to be on river with his 100 hp jet drive on the back of his 15,000.oo boat.


----------



## Kelly Neuman

Hackman said:


> I know a guide who operates on the Au Sable, should I go up to him and tell him he has no right to be on river with his 100 hp jet drive on the back of his 15,000.oo boat.


If it is against the law to use in a section then yes you should.


----------



## foxriver6

There are no special local watercraft controls for the AuSable River in Oscoda County. Having a jetski there is not unlawful, careless operation may or may not come into play.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37701-38809--,00.html


----------



## Kelly Neuman

foxriver6 said:


> There are no special local watercraft controls for the AuSable River in Oscoda County. Having a jetski there is not unlawful, careless operation may or may not come into play.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37701-38809--,00.html



The law states very clear you must be 200 feet from shore to operate a jet ski at full speed. The Au Sable is not even that wide so it is not lawful to operate them on the river.


----------



## swampbuck

Streamside Custom Rod said:


> The law states very clear you must be 200 feet from shore to operate a jet ski at full speed. The Au Sable is not even that wide so it is not lawful to operate them on the river.


ONLY AT FULL SPEED. And a no wake zone also leaves a certain amount of interpretation.


----------



## quest32a

Streamside Custom Rod said:


> The law states very clear you must be 200 feet from shore to operate a jet ski at full speed. The Au Sable is not even that wide so it is not lawful to operate them on the river.


Same goes for most rivers in the state. That would mean it is illegal for me to plane out on certain sections of the St Joe in my 14 foot w/ a 25 horse.


----------



## Kelly Neuman

swampbuck said:


> ONLY AT FULL SPEED. And a no wake zone also leaves a certain amount of interpretation.


It reads you can operate a jet ski at "slow no wake speed" closer than 200 feet to shore but full speed is what was happening on the Au Sable.


----------



## FREEPOP

Just dropping some ink in here to say howdy John, it's been a while. I hope life (especially since we're here in Michigan) is treating you and yours good.

All the best

John and Scarlet


----------



## foxriver6

Streamside Custom Rod said:


> The law states very clear you must be 200 feet from shore to operate a jet ski at full speed. The Au Sable is not even that wide so it is not lawful to operate them on the river.


That is not correct. 200 feet from shore applies to the Great Lakes not inland waters:

*324.80209 Operation of personal watercraft; distance requirements; exceptions.* 
Sec. 80209.
(1) Except when traveling at slow--no wake speed perpendicular to the shoreline, a person who operates a personal watercraft on 1 of the Great Lakes that is under the jurisdiction of this state shall maintain a distance of 200 feet from the shoreline.
(2) Except as provided in subsection (4), a person who operates a personal watercraft or a person who is being towed by a personal watercraft on a water sled, kite, surfboard, parachute, tube, water ski, or similar equipment on the waters of this state shall maintain a distance of not less than 100 feet from a dock, raft, or buoyed or occupied bathing or swimming area, a person in the water or on the water in a personal flotation device, or a vessel moored, anchored, drifting, or sitting in dead water.
(3) A person who operates a personal watercraft or a person who is being towed by a personal watercraft on a water sled, kite, surfboard, parachute, tube, water ski, or similar equipment on the waters of this state shall maintain a distance of not less than 200 feet from a submerged diver, vessel engaged in underwater diving activities, or a flotation device displaying the international diving insignia.
(4) Subsection (2) does not apply under either of the following conditions:
(a) The personal watercraft being operated or the person being towed is proceeding at a slow--no wake speed.
(b) The personal watercraft being operated or the person being towed is in a navigable channel, canal, river, or stream not otherwise posted.


*324.80205 Operation of personal watercraft; requirements; violation; fine.*

(9) A person shall not operate a personal watercraft on the waters of this state where the water depth is less than 2 feet, as determined by vertical measurement, unless 1 or both of the following circumstances exist:
(a) The personal watercraft is being operated at slow&#8212;no wake speed.
(b) The personal watercraft is being docked or launched.

324.80146 Maximum or unlimited motorboat speed; rules; maximum motorboat speed where limits not established; exceptions; resolution requesting reduction in maximum speed limit; conditions requiring slow&#8212;no wake speed or minimum speed; violation; fine; exceptions; waiver.
(3) A person shall not operate a motorboat on the waters of this state at a speed greater than slow&#8212;no wake speed or the minimum speed necessary for the motorboat to maintain forward movement when within 100 feet of the shoreline where the water depth is less than 3 feet, as determined by vertical measurement, except in navigable channels not otherwise posted.


----------



## kmoney14

What fun is it to ride a jet ski in a shallow narrow river anyways? Why not take it up to mio pond?


----------



## Troutlord1

kmoney14 said:


> What fun is it to ride a jet ski in a shallow narrow river anyways? Why not take it up to mio pond?



While the debate on can you/cant you operate a jet ski in this area goes on,it really should be a should you/shoud'nt you question. In an area that gets a ton of canoe/kayak/tubers along with drift boats and wading fishermen, its just not the right place to do it.


----------



## Kelly Neuman

foxriver6 in your info you state:

(9) A person shall not operate a personal watercraft on the waters of this state where the water depth is less than 2 feet, as determined by vertical measurement, unless 1 or both of the following circumstances exist:
(a) The personal watercraft is being operated at slowno wake speed.
(b) The personal watercraft is being docked or launched.

The Big Waters of the Au Sable has numerous spots that are less than 2 feet deep so there is another reason why it is against the law to run jet skies in this section of river. River is also to narrow to run other than at "slow no wake" speed.


----------



## foxriver6

It would be illegal to run the jet ski faster than no wake where the water is less than 2 feet but that does not make areas that are greater than 2 feet unlawful to use a jet ski. Most of the river is in fact greater than 2 feet. 

I think it might not be in the best taste but the river is there for everyone's enjoyment.


----------



## Ron Matthews

100' from shore is the rule and it's a good one!


*324.80205 Operation of personal watercraft; requirements; violation; fine.*

(3) A person shall not operate a motorboat on the waters of this state at a speed greater than slowno wake speed or the minimum speed necessary for the motorboat to maintain forward movement when within 100 feet of the shoreline where the water depth is less than 3 feet, as determined by vertical measurement, except in navigable channels not otherwise posted.[/quote]


----------



## beer and nuts

Might have to define shoreline, river and shoreline are not usually the same topic. Plus, that would take care of Manistee river, the lower AuSable and the waters below McMasters which I see alot of boast with motors and jet guide boats, including the boat that caught the world record. 

Can't have your cake...blah blah blah..


----------



## foxriver6

Ron Matthews said:


> 100' from shore is the rule and it's a good one!
> 
> 
> *324.80205 Operation of personal watercraft; requirements; violation; fine.*
> 
> (3) A person shall not operate a motorboat on the waters of this state at a speed greater than slowno wake speed or the minimum speed necessary for the motorboat to maintain forward movement when within 100 feet of the shoreline where the water depth is less than 3 feet, as determined by vertical measurement, except in navigable channels not otherwise posted.


[/quote]


You missed the part that says "except in navigable channels".


----------



## Kelly Neuman

foxriver6 you have no knowledge of the depth of the river or the law! Many sections are well under 2' and river is too narrow and local law enforcement agree it is against the law to run a jet ski in that section. You missed the part that says "it is against the law and not right for this section of river"!!


----------



## foxriver6

I know the stretch of river you are referring to. The problem is you have been misquoting the law since you started posting in this thread. Hence why I posted the actual law since you were making it up as you went along.


----------



## Kelly Neuman

foxriver6 said:


> I know the stretch of river you are referring to. The problem is you have been misquoting the law since you started posting in this thread. Hence why I posted the actual law since you were making it up as you went along.


You can type that as many times as you want but it won't make it true. In your eyes I'm sure local law enforcement is wrong also.


----------



## Greenbush future

Streamside Custom Rod said:


> Jet skies have no business in that section of river. Pelting them with few rocks will get the point across!


I could think of about 50 other methods of getting the common sense issue across to these few who (boaters and jet skis) are ignorant. Throwing rocks isnt one of them; please dont listen to this silly (but understood) act of breaking the law. If you are that upset then follow the rules to get things changed. Call your DNR when these things happen, your paying for them to protect both you and the PUBLIC waters.

PS I hope you dont throw rocks at your family memebers when they do something you dont agree with??


----------



## Silverexpress

What a coincidence! I was down at the Mio canoe launch, and came upon a Grandma with her grand kids hunting for treasure with a metal detector. 

One of her grand kids was hogging the use of the detector, and basically ignoring her barking commands, so she picked up a tiny pebble and nailed him on the back with it - just a gentle toss. Lol. She got a kick out of it too.

Anyhow because of the drawdown to make repairs to the dam was mentioned, the streambed below is now covered with silt, and this pretty much shutdown the fishing in that area (from my experience). I did manage to catch 3 browns before I moved on (on a 4wt/12 ft leader/36in 6x tippet/Adams sz 18 dead drifted in the shallows 2-3 ft of water). No bugs where coming off there (all were probably smothered to death)...too bad since it's such a nice accessible stretch of water. I wonder how it will be next spring???

Later Sunday I made it past Mckinley, and the fishing really picked up. White flies, midges, BWO's...etc....had a blast till it got dark enough that I had to use the flashlight to find the trail back to my car.

No jet ski's thank god, but I did catch a member of the creel survey team motoring towards his pick up point.

Check the stream data,you can see the water temps climbing. It must be due to the release of warm top water from the pond.


----------



## Kelly Neuman

Greenbush future said:


> I could think of about 50 other methods of getting the common sense issue across to these few who (boaters and jet skis) are ignorant. Throwing rocks isn&#8217;t one of them; please don&#8217;t listen to this silly (but understood) act of breaking the law. If you are that upset then follow the rules to get things changed. Call your DNR when these things happen, your paying for them to protect both you and the PUBLIC waters.
> 
> PS I hope you dont throw rocks at your family memebers when they do something you dont agree with??


You really think that calling DNR has not been done?

Comparing someone that is breaking laws, doing damage to a beautiful river, endangering people, driving full speed laughing at anglers to a disagreement with a family member is a joke.


----------



## Kelly Neuman

Consumers Energy is planning draw down of Mio Pond to start this Saturday. Should have some higher water throughout the entire system for a couple weeks.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

I'm gonna side on the fisherman with this one. A lot of the jet ski type are *******s, and don't care about much else, except how cool they feel on a jetski. They're one reason we stopped floating below Cooke pond for smallmouths; jetskiers and tubers ripping around a small, quiet stretch of river gets old really quick.....


----------



## kienbaumer

Don't care if its legal or not....its wrong.


----------

